# RIP, Skipper



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Skipper passed away this morning.  She was ten days old.  She was nursing, we aren't sure what killed her.  Probably just failure to thrive.  There was nothing we could have done.

RIP.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you lost her. 

Was she back to her old bouncy self before she passed? Or did she never come out of it?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

She improved a bit, she was stronger and heavier.  Then, she just lay down, and didn't get up again.  Unfortunately, I was the one who saw what had happened, and had to be the bearer of bad news to my family.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Feel sorry for you GFG.You might get another calf like Skipper someday.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Feel sorry for you GFG.You might get another calf like Skipper someday.


No two calves are alike.  Honestly, I'd rather see a unique personality than a carbon copy.  

Thanks for your support, everyone.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Still, you might get one that at least reminds you of her.

Your welcome.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry that you lost her.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, that really stinks.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 14, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of your loss, that really stinks.


Yes, it really DOES stink.  :/

Well, while I'm here, we finally came up with names for all our healthy calves!

Mother  -  Calf

Martha's  -  Henry

Faith's  -  Scout

Unite's  -  Hoofer


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 15, 2009)

Good names, GFG.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL, thanks, but I only thought of Scout.  My best friend thought of Henry, and my mom thought of Hoofer.


----------

